# 7 Hour Pork Butt - Cooks Country TV show



## Jeekinz (Oct 24, 2008)

Anyone watch the new Americas Test Kitchen show?

I'm not really a fan of maybe 90% of the things they cook, but I like the tests they do.  The last show I Tivo'd they did a 6-7 hour pork butt that looked like a possibility in the near future. Basically was a garlic/herb rub, then cooked uncovered for 3 hours at 300, add red onion wedges then another 3-4 hours.

Refridgerate until the next day, slice, cover and reheat for 45 minutes (I forget the temp offhand) They....SHE, made a sauce from the drippings.

Anyway, doesn't look too bad. I'll probobly changeup the rub....maybe. I was thinking more of a brown sugar/bourbon glaze. I dunno. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## DramaQueen (Oct 24, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> Anyone watch the new Americas Test Kitchen show?
> 
> I'm not really a fan of maybe 90% of the things they cook, but I like the tests they do. The last show I Tivo'd they did a 6-7 hour pork butt that looked like a possibility in the near future. Basically was a garlic/herb rub, then cooked uncovered for 3 hours at 300, add red onion wedges then another 3-4 hours.
> 
> ...


 
*I saw that show, in fact I 'DVR'd" it and will write down the recipe today because it's not available free as they said.  You have to join in order to get the recipes. *
*That pork butt looked delicious but it took her 2 days to make it.  The sauce alone looked great.*

* I want to have that for my family dinner in a couple of weeks.  If you can get the recipe, please post it or send it to me via PM.   Thanks. *


----------



## Jeekinz (Oct 24, 2008)

You can register for free for 14 days. I did that with ATK, so I'll have to use a different email I think.  

The only problem I can foresee is trying to keep the DW's paws off the thing on the first day. 

I might have to make some molten chocolate lava cakes to use as redirecting bait.


----------



## shopping (Apr 29, 2014)

I've made the cook's Country recipe for pork butt roast at least 3 times now and am about ready to do so again. Believe me, it is fantastic! Just have patience, it does take 2 days to make it perfect.


----------



## jennyema (Apr 29, 2014)

There is no way you can slice a pork butt that's been cooked that long.  It will be in pieces in your Dutch oven.

Think pulled pork.

I love pork butt and make it all the time.  It certainly doesn't need to be fussed over to be delicious.


----------



## shopping (Apr 29, 2014)

The reason for the two day time period is because after cooking it the full time it must be refrigerated until the following day.  It then slices easily and into nice large slices.  I've made this a few times and it rally does work.

Cutting it when hot and out of the oven wouldn't work.  Yes, then it would fall apart.


----------



## pacanis (Apr 29, 2014)

That makes sense to me. I have never had a pork butt literally fall apart without a little help.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 30, 2014)

In other words, you use this two-day process-refrigerate, slice, reheat- just so you can slice the roast neatly.  That seems to be a bit of overkill.

If you want to slice the roast, cook it to an internal temp of 180ºF, rest then slice, sauce and serve.  If you want to shred it for pulled pork, cook it to an internal temperature of 195ºF-200ºF, rest then shred.


----------



## pacanis (Apr 30, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> In other words, you use this two-day process-refrigerate, slice, reheat- just so you can slice the roast neatly. That seems to be a bit of overkill.
> 
> If you want to slice the roast, cook it to an internal temp of 180ºF, rest then slice, sauce and serve. If you want to shred it for pulled pork, cook it to an internal temperature of 195ºF-200ºF, rest then shred.


 



Like


----------



## jennyema (Apr 30, 2014)

I made killer pulled pork on Sunday using my usual method.

Rubbed the bone in pork shoulder with brown sugar, salt, onion powder, garlic powder and cayenne.

Set up my charcoal grill with all the coals on one side.

Grilled it on the hot side of the grill to get a nice sear and char on all sides.  Then let it go for about 45 minutes on the cooler side.

Then into my Dutch oven with a cup of cider vinegar, a cup of white vinegar, a squeeze of ketchup, a little brown sugar, soy sauce and a little liquid Goya Sazon.

Into a 300 oven for 2.5 hours.

Pulled it out and it had, in fact, broken into several pieces and the bone pulled out cleanly.  Put the drippings in a gravy separator, shredded the meat and then mixed in the defatted drippings.

Have never cooked a pork butt for 8 hours...


----------



## shopping (Apr 30, 2014)

You can Google the great roast pork recipe and find it without having to sign up.  Simply type in... Cook's Country old fashioned roast pork recipe...and several versions (other than the Cook's Country site) will come up.  The first two I saw were Food.com and Butteryum Blog Spot, there are several others also.

They might give a better explanation for the cooking process.

I have one in the oven right now, for 2 1/2 more hours.  I'll strain the juices and onions, then refrigerate until tomorrow.  It literally melts in your mouth.


----------

